# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Добрый день, нужен номер тел. Тыщуку Виктор Иосифович, работает в госпитале, спасибо

## Наталия2020

Добрый день, нужен номер тел. Тыщуку Виктор Иосифович, работает в госпитале, спасибо

----------

